# Help choosing the right cart!



## bunni1900 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a 30" mare who I am training to drive. I am looking to get her a cart but don't know what measurements will be right for her. Her blanket size is 40" and she has a pretty decent stride. She is a little stocky, has good muscle and a great build. I want to save up for a trail cart for her, (something sturdy and comfortable). What measurements do I need? How light should it be? I want an Easy Entry cart. What does everyone recommend? And where?

I have attached a picture of my girl.


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2012)

Since Frontier is no more, I would recommend a CTM, G&S, or Alpine easy entry. I've heard CTM is now impossible to get hold of, but I believe Ozark Minitack is still selling their carts.

Do not buy one of the cheap carts from China that are found on ebay. Those practically break when you look at them.

Be sure to check the LB Sales Board -- some good deals on used carts can generally be found there. If you are on Facebook, there are several good groups for carts and harnesses for sale. Miniature Horse / Pony Carts For Sale is a very good one. Craigslist occasionally coughs up a good deal, but you need to be extremely careful.

No matter where you look, I would get the opinion and advice of an experienced driver, whether they are knowledgeable in mini, pony or full-sized horses. Even a quality cart can be abused and damaged and may be downright dangerous to you and/or your horse.

When you are ready for your trail cart, I highly recommend the HyperBike by Graham Carriage Works.


----------



## bunni1900 (Nov 10, 2012)

susanne said:


> Since Frontier is no more, I would recommend a CTM, G&S, or Alpine easy entry. I've heard CTM is now impossible to get hold of, but I believe Ozark Minitack is still selling their carts.


Have you bought one from G&S?


----------



## susanne (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't have the G&S cart, but Sue C. on this forum does and I know she is very happy with it. Hopefully she will chime in.


----------



## bunni1900 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have been eyeing them!


----------

